# XM Radio Playboy Channel



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Anybody here have the channel? I guess I'm curious what the programming is like, the only thing on the XM website is regarding this is the "call in " show, is there other things on this channel?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Don't waste your money, its ONE SHOW repeated over and over again.


----------



## Rick_EE (Apr 5, 2002)

I don't quite see the point of the channel, unless you read the magazine for the articles.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I thought maybe it might be funny, I guess I'm thinking like it's a Jerry Springer.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

On playboy they have a live call in show called "NightCalls", basically people call up and talk about past or current erotic situations. I'm assuming the radio is similar. I imagine it looses something when you lose the visual?


----------

